# Building Blocks



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

A strange question this!

Does anybody know the size of the brown clay building blocks they use for internal walls in PT. I'm guessing 300 x 200 but would really like to know the size.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Come in a variety of sizes and internal structure for different applications , this site will give you all dimensions and names and pictures Preceram - Tijolo Tradicional


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks Canoeman, that site answered my question!


----------

